# noisy transmission!



## onefast87 (Jul 19, 2005)

i have a 87 NT and when i decelerate i can hear sone sort of loud grinding noise!
now the transmission is very old but works ok and all the gears still shift decently! it happens mainly in first or second, and sometimes in third!
when i accelerate i cant hear it! also sometimes the noise comes and goes!
is my transmission falling apart from hte inside??


----------

